# Sticky  BARF resources



## Nancy in Mexico

Okay, ladies and fellas, 

I think we need to start a thread that we share some of our favorite BARF resources (info sites, books etc...) for new members who would like to read more about BARF and learn about feeding raw. 

So I will start out with two books that I have on my shelf that I recommend for reading:

1. "Give Your Dog a Bone" by Dr. Ian Billinghurst - This book is like the BARF Bible. Has tons of info that you can refer to when you need it.

2. "Natural Nutrition for Dogs and Cats" by Kymythy R. Schultze. Kymythy is a Certified Clinical Nutritionist who specializes in natural nutrition and holistic care for cats and dogs.

Websites:

Dr. Ian Billinghurst's BARFworld website 

BARF newcomes FAQ 

Jane Johnson's website 

Come on ladies, add your fav's to the list for the newbies!


----------



## Nancy in Mexico

Bump: Still looking for more resources from the Barfers to share with the potential barfers


----------



## playfo1

Nancy, I can't add to your list...it is the same as mine except for Lauri's site. 

The only thing I would add is equipment related. The freezer was a big thing to me. I would recommend manual defrost for the extended shelf life of the food. I just shopped around for that.

Food sources are unique to where you live. Some people can't get some fresh meats/vegies. I suppose internet resources would be good for that but I don't have any







.


----------



## Nancy in Mexico

Ok, here are some more:

Lauri & The Raw Fed Gang Lauri is a member here on the board with a great site, chock full of info 

RawFed Lisa of FrogHoller Filas has quite a few readings available on her site.

Some of these sites also have links to webrings where you can check out other sites belonging to BARFers 

















Here are some more book resources to check out:

1. "Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats" by Richard H. Pitcairn D.V. M

2. "Foods Pets Die For" by Ann Martin

3. "The Encyclopedia of Natural Pet Care" by CJ Puotinen


----------



## thewillowwolf

Here are a few addys

Books:
Switching to Raw - Susan Johnson
Raw Meaty Bones - Dr. Tom Lonsdale

On the Web:
The K9 Nutrition Group on Yahoo! Lew Olson is the mod. her site also has some great articles on it! b-naturals.com


----------



## Nancy in Mexico

Susan Johnson also has a really handy book, can't remember the title (maybe its the one that Willow listed) that is inexpensive and has worksheet pages to help you figure out amounts for your dogs. 

I will have to look through my old hardcopies of BARF info and see if I can find the title. I don't have it on my shelf, cuz DH threatened my exsistence if I bought any more BARF books


----------



## Sheppy Mom

Thanks for starting this, Nancy! What a wealth of information, especially for me since I'm considering switching to BARF for my pups.


----------



## Guest

I also liked "Grow Your Pup with Bones" by Dr. Billinghurst.

JanisN


----------



## Nancy in Mexico

Just had to post this picture







Just consider this a bump







Din din is served, what a picnic!









This picture came from an article "My Dog Eats BARF!" by Jennifer Hubbartt. I tried to find a link to her article to post but it appears that sometime in the past two years, she has shut down her site









But fortunately, I have her article on my computer still and had to share this photo. What a happy pupper! This is the article that pushed me toward BARFing.


----------



## Nancy in Mexico

The Susan Johnson book I was trying to remember was the "Switching to Raw" book.

Here is a link to her site to check it out:

Raw


----------



## XOXOgsd

this has been a good topic, Nancy. Thanks for starting it! I think I'm going to add that book to my collection.


----------



## Guest

Hi, I'm new to this site and to rawfeeding, but I found the following site to be especially helpful when it came to answering alot of my questions (your site was the first one I came to and everyone after was somehow a referral from it, if you know what I mean....)

it is www.njboxers.com

I don't know if you've already mentioned it above, but like I said it helped me, a beginner, alot!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Here's some:

Bulloved Bulldogs 

That site has some of the most detailed information on heartworm I've read!

Lew Olson's B-Naturals website 

Great supplements, even greater newsletters and other information. Also a link to the K9Nutrition email list.

International Purveyors Index 

Here you can find sources for everything - by CITY AND OR STATE!

Caber Feidh Deerhounds - Holistic & Natural Rearing 

Great site!! TONS of great information! Christie has me currently rethinking the way I feed.

Mary Straus' website 

Tons of great information on how to deal with different conditions (like Arthritis, Caner, Liver issues, etc.)

Holistic Dog Care forum 

Dr. Jean Dodds website 

Dr. Dodds does blood work, thyroid tests, titers, etc. and her prices are very good!


That's just the ones on my work computer! I'll have to check the home computer tonight!


----------



## redman

No problem, you're welcome, XOXO! Where are you in Cali? I'm in Altadena, in the LA area above Pasadena.


----------



## Bachilove

The SoCal group is even sending a "transport" up here to the SF Bay Area and Sacramento now, just getting started networking with our coops up here... They get awesome prices! I've also heard of a group called the "Disney Barfers" in Orange County, LOL!







Our coop deals directly with a slaughterer in mid-CA who delivers to different parts of CA every month or so... he gets mostly grass-fed meats, raises ostrich and emu and sells the trim, organs and bones from them to. Quite a variety out there!


----------



## redman

Here's a rather large co-op built around bulk purchasing of BARF in California. It also has a active mailing list built around the co-op and BARFing in general.

http://www.socalbarf.com/socalhome.htm


----------



## XOXOgsd

thanks for posting that, Redman! I didn't know the co-op existed...I am definitely going to check that out some more.


----------



## redman

Here's a good link that sets out a feeding schedule in detail:

http://www3.sk.sympatico.ca/riverien/nutritogether.htm


----------



## RandsMommy

Wow! You read my mind! I was just coming here to start a topic just like this. My MIL is thinking about BARFing her Great Danes. I told her I would help research.

Thanks so much!


----------



## thewillowwolf

A good place to get supplements, vitamins and the likes (should your baby need them) is 

www.puritan.com

They have excellent prices and excellent quality.


----------



## laukaouda

Great thread for us newcomers to BARF.


----------



## Guest

Lauri, your web page is wonderul, Nancy suggested I go there, and so I am in the process of printing out all your info. I can't wait to sit down and read it. thank you so much


----------



## Guest

Lauri, your web page is wonderul, Nancy suggested I go there, and so I am in the process of printing out all your info. I can't wait to sit down and read it. thank you so much


----------



## robwazhere

Thanks for all the great pages guys. I wanna feed BARF to my pup when I get him, and I appreciate the help. Honestly though, I am a bit overwhelmed by all the new info, but I'm getting it sorted out!








But any basic beginner (totally clueless) tips you wanna give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## shepvet

Hello from Melrose, Jacksonville!

I will be honest.... I believe that EVERY new BARFer should get the book Switching to Raw....

http://www.switchingtoraw.com/

It's a GREAT info book (in a workbook style) where she has taken the time to explain everything on a level where a BARFer newbie can start that day and KNOW what they are doing......

Every aspect of BARFing is explained simply so that you can flat out understand with LOTS of room to add your OWN notes as you find things that a special to YOUR BARF diet.....

The book is cheap and at your home within a couple of days via USPS.

Also a GREAT person to chat with!

I give out her book with any dog sale if possible. 

Between her book and Lauri & the Gang's site, you should feel pretty confident at taking that leap. (while knowing WHY you are doing WHAT you are doing!)


----------



## Belinda

This is all so interesting! I never even knew there was something like BARF The more I read the more i want to read. I never knew you could give dogs raw bones, I have always cooked our marrow bones. And egg shells? I am definitely going to order a book and read more and maybe grow stella on a BARF diet. Belinda


----------



## laukaouda

Belinda reading your other posts and given her genetics feeding BARF may be a great life enhancement to your pup. After feeding BARF a few months to Patriot (my puppy mill rescue), her corneas spots are decreasing, her coloring is deepening, and her muscles are filling out beautifully.


----------



## Belinda

It is so cool that it cures illnesses , I would never have thought that. I live near an agricultural school ( I attended it) I am wondering if i could get chickens and beef parts there as they butcher too. It is hard for me to believe it is cheaper but not to hard ,I can see it sort of, after paying what i paid for premium food today as compared to grocery store foods. The grain information was so interesting and all of is just makes so much sense, why isn't everyone doing it? LOL Belinda


----------



## laukaouda

Well going BARF does take some time researching. Some think a premium kibble is just easier and it has the appropriate mix for their pup. Others (like me at first) didn't like the gack factor. And some others do not agree with the diet.

I have found with my supplements (Omegas, glucosamine, chondrotin, and a Wellness Super 5 supplement) the BARF diet is about the same price as kibble. If I had more access to different RMB's, organs and muscle meats I wouldn't have to supplement and then BARF would be cheaper. 

Going BARF does take about three or four minutes each meal to prepare in comparison to pouring kibble into a bowl. I have to grab the supplements, add in yogurt, ricotta, or eggs, plus the RMB's, muscle or organ meat and weigh out. To be honest I'm do pretty well without the scale but it is handy when first starting out. 

Also with BARF and not everyone does this. I like to wipe down the counters and wash anything in the sink with Clorox and hot water. By this time, usually another four to five minutes, the babes are done feeding and I can wash their steel bowls with Clorox and hot water.

But in the end, this is the best diet for me and my pack.


----------



## Belinda

Others (like me at first) didn't like the gack factor

What does that mean? Belinda


----------



## cedarswarm

> Originally posted by Belinda:
> * Others (like me at first) didn't like the gack factor
> 
> What does that mean? Belinda *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">LOL. I think she means the gross out factor.








~Rebecca


----------



## Belinda

I think she means the gross out factor. 
~Rebecca


Oh, LOL I thought it was a technical term, i have to admit the picture of the two dogs eating the carcass was a bit much for me and my daughter would I am sure be horrified, LOL But i did order the book, so will go from there, my husband sounds like he may need a bit of convincing too.Belinda


----------



## laukaouda

Sorry Belinda I did mean the gross out factor. When I switched I had to do a mini presentation with research for dh. He loves his girls madly and was very skeptical. Now he thinks it is the most sound decision I have ever made. 



> the picture of the two dogs eating the carcass was a bit much


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Umm well now a days I get jealous when I see other GSD with a nice treat such as venison stomach or ribs. I whine to dh that I want my furkids to have that nice gory treat.


----------



## pillinger4

I compiled this list of links for this site with nutrition articles and barf sources etc. 

http://pets4homeopathy.com/nutritionlinks.html


----------



## playfo1

Belinda, we all have a different 'yukkk' tolerance. I am a nurse so mine is over the top most times. But, let Jo post about her dog's 'maleness' spraying the walls and I gag..







Actually, I was glad to hear things are 'moving' along! <grin> 

If you think my dogs munching on a big rack of ribs was gross, you should see Laurie's website!














I don't think I could have done that when we first started..











> i have to admit the picture of the two dogs eating the carcass was a bit much


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## rojo

> from Norma
> *But, let Jo post about her dog's 'maleness' spraying the walls and I gag.. Actually, I was glad to hear things are 'moving' along! <grin> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">

















> * you should see Laurie's website! *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">There's still that one part on her website that I can't bring myself to look at and that's the veal head one. Nope, no siree, no way.
-Jo


----------



## ILGHAUS

> There's still that one part on her website that I can't bring myself to look at and that's the veal head one. Nope, no siree, no way.
> -Jo


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Why not?


----------



## rojo

'Cause I'd be






















-Jo


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

> Originally posted by rojo:
> * There's still that one part on her website that I can't bring myself to look at and that's the veal head one. Nope, no siree, no way.
> -Jo *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Well, whatever you do - DON'T check out the rabbit butchering pages on my new and improved site!!







I show exactly how I butcher the rabbits my dogs get.

Compared to that the veal head pictures are nothing!!


----------



## rojo

> from Laurie
> *Well, whatever you do - DON'T check out the rabbit butchering pages on my new and improved site!! I show exactly how I butcher the rabbits my dogs get.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">There's a saying "when in doubt, follow the instructions". I do believe I will take that advice this time.









There are some things this girl just isn't ready for and I'm pretty sure, this "new and improved" bit is one of them.








-Jo


----------



## thewillowwolf

> I am a nurse so mine is over the top most times.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Tell me about it. As a vet tech my typical dinner times where during surgeries or while waiting for the dog to vomit after I gave a vomit inducing drug. Still finishing dinner as I used a stick to poke through the puke. Or other especially gross things.


Yea, there is only one thing in the world that can do my tummy in and that my friends is moldy or rotten food.


----------



## scrunk

I am quite interested in the whole BARF diet. I actually do think it is healthier just from my pre-vet college-knowledge, and from all the great testimonials. I am not ready to change just yet, but really considering. I have come across some conflicting info in the suggested websites in the first post. 

One says veggies and fruit are essential since dogs are omnivores, and variety in diet is healthier. 

The other says dogs do not need, and should not be given fruits or veggies.

hmmm????? I would think giving veggies is fine, as long a meat is the bulk of the diet. Anyone able to clear that one up?

Also, I looked and could not find (or missed it) any info concerning glucosamine and chondroiten supplements. Would love info on that as well since my boy needs those.


----------



## playfo1

> One says veggies and fruit are essential since dogs are omnivores, and variety in diet is healthier.
> 
> The other says dogs do not need, and should not be given fruits or veggies.
> 
> hmmm????? I would think giving veggies is fine, as long a meat is the bulk of the diet. Anyone able to clear that one up?
> 
> Also, I looked and could not find (or missed it) any info concerning glucosamine and chondroiten supplements. Would love info on that as well since my boy needs those.
> 
> --------------------
> scrunk


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">As far as the veggies go, I think it depends on if you have the equipment to really mash those things. I used to feed veggies and then mainly used the liquid from the light steaming eventually. The problem is once you start cooking them the value is diminished. The other downside is the dog can't digest them well enough to make it worthwhile. 

Green tripe is the best source for this and it is hard to come by. If the shipping costs weren't so high for me I would have buckets of it.

Supplements are so individual. I would add whatever supplements you need for your particular situation. We don't feed much fish so I supplement with fish oils, zinc and Vits. Since I stopped feeding veggies, I throw in a multivit once or twice a week. 

The basis for the diet is to be all around balanced, not scientifically calculated daily. I would be nuts if I couldn't *punt* every now and then. 

My butcher keeps things interesting too. He has full knowledge of our goals and he finds us the cheapest meat out there. Sometimes it gets weird..


----------



## Bachilove

I personally do not feed fruits or vegis since I base my feeding on the natural diet. I do "hedge my bets" by feeding green tripe 1 or 2 x a week. I feed a glucosamine chondroitin supplement 2x a week (Joint-free plus by Schiff)just in case since my dog does not have problems at this point. I also feed a few chicken feet every week which are full of natural glucosamine chondroitin. Basically, there are lots of different opinions, you just need to do some research and decide what makes sense to you. I have also made some changes as I went along and decided what worked for my dog and became more educated... YMMV!


----------



## scrunk

Thanks, I hear sooo many great things about the quality of health and life for dogs once "the change" is made. I wonder if anyone has had a bad experience with barfing?


----------



## Nitro- Alpha

Here is a resource where you can search for range-fed, hormone free, organic and grass-fed cattle, bison, chickens, poultry, goat, ect. You can search by city/state/zip code for a commerical store, farmer or rancher in your area.


----------



## scrunk

Thanks Nitro, that is a great resource. I still have some research to do just for peace of mind, but I am really starting to buy this BARF stuff!


----------



## Guest

Thank you! I have been considering a raw diet for my dog for months but didn't know where to go to find out more. I had no idea which web sites/books were reliable. Right now he is eating Royal Canin but. . . .


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Adding another resource for BARF, especially to those who don't have the time running from store to store (like I used to do). 

http://www.omaspride.com/products.htm


----------



## UltrazGSD

My fave book for new BARFers is "The Ultimate Diet: Natural Nutrition for Dogs and Cats" by Kymythy Schultze. It's inexpensive, easy to read, and very complete!


----------



## k9ma

Some more links...

Is Raw Meat Safe? 
Live Foods & Longevity
Pottenger's Cats - A Study in Nutrition

Wayeh Kennels Raw Feeding
Shirley's Wellness Cafe
RawLearning.com
Ed Frawley on Raw Feeding
Emma's Story
B-naturals Articles & Supplements
RawFedDogs.net

E-Group: Raw Fed GSDs
E-Group: ALL-Breed Raw Feeding List 
E-Group: Raw Fed Cats
E-Group: Carnivore Feed Supplier


----------



## sheplover04

I've emailed the rawdogranch site to ask a few questions, but I think I would prefer just to supplement my two GSDs' kibble with raw meat and bones, rather than go completely "raw." 
I have a hard time eating or handling meat myself so would probably not do well trying to cut up hearts, livers, etc. (getting pukey just thinking about it).
I'm sure Voodoo and Chopper would LOVE some meaty pieces, tho. I was one of those who thought you could not give dogs chicken bones but probably will now that I've read that web site.
This is a great place to learn about what my doggies need.


----------



## djpohn

Bumping this up. Mods can we pin this to the top of the forum? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jester.gif


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Done!!


----------



## platnphreak

You guys have already mentioned most of my favorites. I would also add this email list: RawFeeding List 

This list promotes the prey model of raw feeding. It is meant for beginners to ask questions and to learn or for people who are considering switching, and everyone is very helpful. This was where I went when discovered that Chance would go berserk after eating grains-best thing I ever did.


----------



## Lisa

http://www.k-9kraving.com/pages/main.html

http://www.homevet.com


----------



## moeller

To add to all the responses, there is also a K9Nutrition email list, which allows everyone (commerical fed, and raw fed) to join in topics of discussion on general nutrition and health. The same moderators as on the rawfeeding list work with this list also. A lot of times you will see the same viewers who join the rawfeeding list use this list too. 
You can absolutely fry your brain on this information. There is so much out there to learn and to ask about. It is not a complete science. The first step is always hard, as society has inedated us with fears of the unknown, and of course being uneducated about it makes you become dependant on the "professionals" who should know what is right. I have found that people on these lists can only guide you from what they have experienced with their pets. Every dog is the same but different. Start small, see how the dog responds, and then as soon as you start to feel comfortable with the raw feeding increase its variety. If your dog is healthy to start off with, supplements are not usually needed. With veggies and fruits - again everyone is different, if you feel better to give it, then give it in minimal quantities. Even though your dog cannot talk, he/she will always "show" you how he feels, start learning your dogs body language. Nothing is 100% perfect, you will always go through the "what ifs". These days you have to become more independant on your choices and do what is right for yourself and your furry one. These support groups understand where you are coming from. That is how they started. 

Elizabeth


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

A couple notes about the K9Nutrition email list.

First - it is VERY busy. Sign up in digest form at first and after a few days decide if you want to switch. They had almost 1200 emails in January and that was a little below average. Some months they have 3000!! That's roughly 100 emails per day!

When you first join they ask that you refrain from posting right away. They ask that you search the archives and read the current posts to find answers to your questions. This is to help keep the number of posts on the list down as much as possible.


----------



## moeller

*Re: K9Nutrition email list...*

They get that many???? I had no idea. I started with them last fall. I still use them as my main resource for questions and information. Everyone has been really helpful on that list in answering my questions. I especially give Lew lots of praise for becoming involved with this list and caring about other peoples pets health. She is certainly a encyclopedia of information. Anyhow, everyone there has made me feel a little easier about raw feeding and the whole concept of better health for Prince. I wanted to suggest this list for the fact that newcomers won't feel so scared because this list does cater to both sides, and they can still feel okay about saying the word "kibble" on this list. 

Elizabeth


----------



## gsdguy

*Re: K9Nutrition email list...*

I have been feeding a BARF diet to my GSDs since they were weaned. They have never tasted processed dog food. I usually feed them whole chickens, fish or whatever is on sale, but mostly chicken. I just cut up a 5lb chicken and it feed two dogs. I add a veggie/fruit mash that I make up ahead of time and freeze. It consists of fresh veggies such as brocholi, zuchini, greens, sweet potatoes, carrots, etc. I add lots of fresh garlic, ground flax seed, kelp, alfalfa powder, unfiltered cider vinegar, olive oil, and fresh fruit. I give each dog about 1/3 - 1/2 cup mash per meal. I also give them a multi-vitamin daily. This diet seems to work well. They are never sick, have never had fleas or allergies. I think the garlic repels the fleas. Both dogs are 4 years old and have lots of energy. I think an important part of this diet is that everything is organic. Any comments or suggestions on this diet?


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: K9Nutrition email list...*

I found Lauri's site helpfull. Just wondering, is it necessary to break the chicken leg bones up smaller even for Shepherds?


----------



## djpohn

*Re: K9Nutrition email list...*

No


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: K9Nutrition email list...*

THanx!


----------



## Luke11

*Nutritional balance resources*

These are from Natalie's thread re Unbalanced Nutrition in case I or others want them as the thread itself slips off the bottom of the page (though maybe that thread should be stickied?):

thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/ubbthread...part=2&vc=1

USDA site on what foods contain:
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

list of canine requirements:

http://books.nap.edu/books/0309034965/html/44.html#pagetop

Monica Segal yahoo group:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Kitchen/
(


----------



## Dearne

Here in Australia we have a product called Vets All Natural which is grains, dried vegies and herbs, that you soak in water for 20hours and mix it with raw meat, my cat has lived on it for 71/2 years, and I intend to get Rex started on it and my other recipes from barf and this site, thanks, you can view Vets all Natural products on the internet,i gain nothing from mentioning this product, I am just a very happy customer.


----------



## phoenix

Is there just one page that defines the diet in a few simple paragraphs? this is all too much: debates over raw, debates over vegs, opinions, research, etc...I just want to know what BARF is? Looks like going out in the yard, hacking up a chicken and throwing it in a bowl. 
confused in nepal


----------



## Shuu

[ QUOTE ]
Is there just one page that defines the diet in a few simple paragraphs? this is all too much: debates over raw, debates over vegs, opinions, research, etc...I just want to know what BARF is? Looks like going out in the yard, hacking up a chicken and throwing it in a bowl. 
confused in nepal 

[/ QUOTE ]

http://rawdogranch.com/

I personally don't do any sort of hacking and you usually don't need a bowl.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## phoenix

>>I personally don't do any sort of hacking and you usually >>don't need a bowl.

Thanks Shuu! that worked, and I also found www.barfworld.com to be helpful, but I still don't get all the marketing for this. I just let Krypt out in the yard today off lead and he ran down a chicken and ate it. I guess that's the nepali version of BARF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/07_tongue.gif

If he's needing lots of protein (as he is mostly vegan) I'll take him out to the fields and let him at a water buffalo...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Outside the US there are many countries where prepackaged dog food (aka Kibble) is a luxury or doesn't even exist. There dogs seem to eat more naturally without all the marketing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## tracyc

Leerburg e-book on raw feeding  

another e-book "Raw Meaty Bones Work Wonders"  

2 good on-line reference for those exploring a raw diet. These cover many questions that beginners have when they start researching.


----------



## GSD-LOVER

hello to all you lovely gsd people, i'm a newbie here, but not so new to being a gsd owner. Here's a very good link, http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/animals.htm. Just copy and paste and then google it. hope it helps all the best. karen


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Karen - your link doesn't work. Can you post the correct link? And does this link have to do with raw feeding?


----------



## lhczth

bump


----------



## djpohn

Shirley's wellness cafe 

This is a good resource for raw feeding info and other information about keeping pets healthy.


----------



## mspiker03

Here is a link I stumbled across for those spanish speaking raw feeders:

http://www.lobourbano.com


----------



## harlanr3

here is a site for Oregon & Washington members 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/WAzzuOR_BARF

it is a co-op kinda thing they buy bulk meat to keep cost down I just ordered 30lb of whole [email protected] $3.00 a lb not bad.Iwill let ya know how it works out.


----------



## WinitheGSD

Jane anderson and barfworld.com!!! Those are the best, oh and Dr. Pitcairn's complete guide for natural health for dogs and cats. thats a really, really good book!!!! its all about raw feeding and BARF recipes. The first chapter is unbelievable!!! It's all about what is actually in kibble.


----------



## solanabeacher

Does anyone know of a supplier in PA. I would like to try the B.A.R.F. diet but I don't know where to go or who to talk to.

Thanks


----------



## pennyspooches

What part of Pa? There is a new group on Yahoo [email protected]ogroups.com


----------



## lisak

This was GREAT for us beginners! thank you.


----------



## StarryNite

This is an interesting read on BARF

http://www.rawfed.com/myths/

If has been posted before, forgive me


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I'm adding this to the sticky:

ATL = Atlanta



> Originally Posted By: boscopupATL is a GREAT place to feed raw!!! Contact Alison Tyler on the  SouthEasternNaturalRearing yahoogroup . She runs an awesome co-op.


----------



## geneSW

I want to get started, but seem to be having problems finding any providers of chicken backs, necks, turckey necks...ect...ect... in the phoenix, az area! help?


----------



## onyx'girl

Call your local meat processors or butchers, see if they can order you a box. Usually they are 30-40# so you'd have to separate them and refreeze. Grocery stores will order them too, sometimes charge more, though(mom & pop more willing to than the bigbox). You could also join the sustainable selections yahoo group, [email protected] there may be a group in your area~they get the outdated meats from stores and divide between the members.


----------



## geneSW

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlCall your local meat processors or butchers, see if they can order you a box. Usually they are 30-40# so you'd have to separate them and refreeze. Grocery stores will order them too, sometimes charge more, though(mom & pop more willing to than the bigbox). You could also join the sustainable selections yahoo group, [email protected] there may be a group in your area~they get the outdated meats from stores and divide between the members.


That's just it... I've tried calling local grocery stores (Albertsons, Frys, Bashas..ect...ect) and they state that no companies do their own butchering of chicken anymore. It's frustrating. I will check out the yahoo groups when I get home. Luckly I found a Bashas nearby that still doing beef/pork butchery so I'm going to talk with their manager tomorrow and see if I can't work out some sort of deal with them.


----------



## shilohsmom

Does anyone recommend any newer books about the BARF (RAW) diet? I've noticed some here but want to make sure I'm recommending the most current info. I'm hoping to find a book or two that explains the BARF diet throughly, that the reader would find very informative. If its an older book (maybe even some of the ones listed earlier in this thread) please feel free to recomend it as well knowing that it still have current info in it.

Many thanks,


----------



## shilohsmom

*Newer Barf books (thats sounds funny)*

Does anyone recommend any newer books about the BARF (RAW) diet? I've noticed some here but want to make sure I'm recommending the most current info. I'm hoping to find a book or two that explains the BARF diet throughly, that the reader would find very informative. If its an older book (maybe even some of the ones listed earlier in this thread) please feel free to recomend it as well knowing that it still have current info in it.

Many thanks, 

I had placed this at the end of another thread but realized it might not be sceen there so I'm copying it here.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Newer Barf books (thats sounds funny)*

don't believe what I just did..thought I was starting new thread.


----------



## IslandStorm62

I'm kinda stuck on the veggie piece. I was goingto add canned green beans and I have seen some post where bananas are given as treats. I guess this is for the most part a persoanl preference issue. I suppose I will follow the Raw Dog Ranch Lead and leave out hte veggies; except for when I happen to be snacking on a carrot stick, I'll probably share a little since he would be staring at me...







, but other than that we'll try to go as grren as green tripe (is this raw or parboiled?).

Oh, I stumbled onto this site when I was trying to figure out if Green Tripe is Raw or Par Boiled.

http://www.greentripe.com/


----------



## Ohio48

Found this place in South Eastern Ohio
A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Home


----------



## Kaimeju

I just found this site and wasn't sure if anyone had posted it yet:

Research Articles : Dogs First

I was very impressed since most of the RAW websites out there do not provide references to any literature. Of course you don't need literature to feel comfortable feeding RAW, but as a research junky it is something I deeply appreciate.

The guy also has a book I would like to read called "What Do Dogs Eat?" But it is out of print and I cannot find it. It was published in 2012.


----------



## Flutter

That looks like a great resource


----------



## David Winners

www.bigdanstrucking.com/products.html


----------



## jackiej

Kaimeju said:


> I just found this site and wasn't sure if anyone had posted it yet:
> 
> Research Articles : Dogs First
> 
> I was very impressed since most of the RAW websites out there do not provide references to any literature. Of course you don't need literature to feel comfortable feeding RAW, but as a research junky it is something I deeply appreciate.
> 
> The guy also has a book I would like to read called "What Do Dogs Eat?" But it is out of print and I cannot find it. It was published in 2012.


the link doesnt work anymore :/

I have been researching because I want to feed raw, but i haven't really found luck in finding scientific research to back up the benefits for raw feeding. I am trying to convince my bf to feed raw and he is against it, so research backing raw would go a long way. Alot of the research out their is anecdotal, so it won't sway my bf , who need facts and figures. What do yall recommend?


----------



## Moriah

jackiej said:


> the link doesnt work anymore :/
> 
> I have been researching because I want to feed raw, but i haven't really found luck in finding scientific research to back up the benefits for raw feeding. I am trying to convince my bf to feed raw and he is against it, so research backing raw would go a long way. Alot of the research out their is anecdotal, so it won't sway my bf , who need facts and figures. What do yall recommend?


Try this:  http://naturalpetpantry.com 

The owner is wonderfully responsive and may be able to give you leads on research. This is a Seattle company that has been in business for about 20 years I believe. I want use them and go raw, but need a new roof and BARF will have to wait. My dogs are on Fromm. A friend of mine raved about how her dog's allergies were cleared up from using this company's products.


----------



## jackiej

Moriah said:


> Try this:  http://naturalpetpantry.com
> 
> The owner is wonderfully responsive and may be able to give you leads on research. This is a Seattle company that has been in business for about 20 years I believe. I want use them and go raw, but need a new roof and BARF will have to wait. My dogs are on Fromm. A friend of mine raved about how her dog's allergies were cleared up from using this company's products.


thank you Moriah!


----------



## BMF_Racing

OP thank you for starting this thread!!! It is very much appreciated. I have ordered a few books so on my way to researching away & then starting the diet for Moose once I have it all setup & think I know what I'm doing. Lol


----------



## Smart k9

Hi everyone! Can someone direct me to a co op near Los Angeles area? Thank you!
Or any Facebook groups


----------

